# Grooming tables



## PupArt (Dec 9, 2008)

I am planning to purchase a new grooming table. 
I am intereted in a small Table Works table called the Ringside table. 
Has anyone purchased from this co? Are you pleased with their products ? 
I am impressed with what I read on their website. Any comments? 
Thank you 

http://www.tableworksusa.com/


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I am not familiar with the company, but the tables sure look nice. However, you can purchase a ringside table that folds the same way for MUCH cheaper thru a distributor, that won't necessarily be a "brand" name. I do like the looks of those tables, though, and they look very sturdy if you are planning on putting a large dog on it.


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

You can get them on Ebay, BUT the guy from California that sells them all the time runs up the price on his own auctions. They are a lot cheaper than those you are looking at. Can't vouch for the quality though. So watch out for that, David


----------



## PupArt (Dec 9, 2008)

Graco22 said:


> I am not familiar with the company, but the tables sure look nice. However, you can purchase a ringside table that folds the same way for MUCH cheaper thru a distributor, that won't necessarily be a "brand" name. I do like the looks of those tables, though, and they look very sturdy if you are planning on putting a large dog on it.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Thanks for your reply. 
I have one of the travel tables that I purchased from Pet Edge. 
It is not very sturdy and even in their catalog they recommend you don't use a grooming arm with it. 
I like the looks of them too, and they do carry a lifetime gaurantee so it may be a good investment. 
I emailed them and asked them if they had pink and yes, they do. I have been grooming a long time and remember when black was the only color and Oster was about the only decent clipper to be found. Times have changed !



echo8287 said:


> You can get them on Ebay, BUT the guy from California that sells them all the time runs up the price on his own auctions. They are a lot cheaper than those you are looking at. Can't vouch for the quality though. So watch out for that, David


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The guy I emailed is not in CA. He is in Colorado.
I checked eBay and I didn't see any Table Works tables listed.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Pup, if you end up getting one of the tables, please let us know back here how you like it. I really like the look of their other tables too, and would love to hear if they are as nice as they look. I agree, the Petedge ringside tables aren't very sturdy. I have only used them for shows and dogs that are very easy on the table.


----------



## PupArt (Dec 9, 2008)

I will let you know. 
It will depend if I have enough Christmas money to buy myself a present ! 
Pet Edge also has a fiberglass top grooming table that I like but I really don't need one that big. 


http://http://grooming.petedge.com/General-Cage-Fiberglass-Grooming-Table-with-Arm-GC50029.pro


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks Pup. I hope you have enough Xmas money left for yourself too. 

That table at petedge you posted the link to looks pretty nice. I just can't groom without my Edemco hydraulic anymore...I am spoiled now. I don't know how I groomed without hydraulic before. I do like the looks of those adjustable leg tables from Table Works though, they would be good travel tables for shows and such if they are as nice as they look.


----------



## PupArt (Dec 9, 2008)

Graco22 said:


> Thanks Pup. I hope you have enough Xmas money left for yourself too.
> 
> That table at petedge you posted the link to looks pretty nice. I just can't groom without my Edemco hydraulic anymore...I am spoiled now. I don't know how I groomed without hydraulic before. I do like the looks of those adjustable leg tables from Table Works though, they would be good travel tables for shows and such if they are as nice as they look.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I could understand getting spoiled with one of those hydraulic tables. 
Is that your Poodle in the picture? 
Do you groom many Poodles? When I first started grooming about 80 percent of the dogs we groomed were Poodles. 
It is a lot less now. I do more Maltese and Bichons than any breed now. 
I groomed a little 3 pound Maltese today. I have boarded this Maltese before too., He is 3 pounds of fluff and personality ! Most of the Maltese I groom are bigger than Ceasar, but he by far has the biggest attitude. 
What breed do you groom the most?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeah, thats my standard in my avatar. I cut him down last spring, and he is in the German trim now, with terrier tail, cause I HATE the shaved tail..so ugly. I am wishing I never cut him down though, and will grow him back into the continental after the next grooming competition in March. I have an airedale too (God help me, lol). 

I don't do _alot_ of poodles. I have a few standards, one of which is a really nicely built one, that I use in the competitions also, and a few others. I have more mini's and toys, but it seems most of them don't want poodle trims, they want round faces and teddy type cuts. I do mostly shih tzu, and mixes. You know, all these so called _designer_ breeds...lots of "yorki poos", "shi-poos", "schnoodles", and the dreaded doodles that everyone has to have, yet have no idea that they actually need to be groomed..until its a year old or older, and a matted disaster.(but DON'T SHAVE HIM!) Lots of yorkies too. Those teeny tiny ones..I do specialize in terriers and cats, so I have plenty of airedales, irish and other handstrips too. I do have quite a few maltese (ugh that hair!) and bichons...but again, no one wants a real bichon trim, or even a modified pet style..they want teddy faces and long ears. Easy I guess. 

It seems that alot of groomers that have been grooming along time say that poodles used to be very common, and aren't so much now. I think its mostly cause of the mixes, of which most seem to be mixed with poodles it seems. I think it kinda goes in waves...in the 70's, cockers were super popular, etc. Do you do many breeds in "correct" styles, or are they mostly teddy type trims?


----------



## PupArt (Dec 9, 2008)

Graco22 said:


> Yeah, thats my standard in my avatar. I cut him down last spring, and he is in the German trim now, with terrier tail, cause I HATE the shaved tail..so ugly. I am wishing I never cut him down though, and will grow him back into the continental after the next grooming competition in March. I have an airedale too (God help me, lol).
> 
> I don't do _alot_ of poodles. I have a few standards, one of which is a really nicely built one, that I use in the competitions also, and a few others. I have more mini's and toys, but it seems most of them don't want poodle trims, they want round faces and teddy type cuts. I do mostly shih tzu, and mixes. You know, all these so called _designer_ breeds...lots of "yorki poos", "shi-poos", "schnoodles", and the dreaded doodles that everyone has to have, yet have no idea that they actually need to be groomed..until its a year old or older, and a matted disaster.(but DON'T SHAVE HIM!) Lots of yorkies too. Those teeny tiny ones..I do specialize in terriers and cats, so I have plenty of airedales, irish and other handstrips too. I do have quite a few maltese (ugh that hair!) and bichons...but again, no one wants a real bichon trim, or even a modified pet style..they want teddy faces and long ears. Easy I guess.
> 
> It seems that alot of groomers that have been grooming along time say that poodles used to be very common, and aren't so much now. I think its mostly cause of the mixes, of which most seem to be mixed with poodles it seems. I think it kinda goes in waves...in the 70's, cockers were super popular, etc. Do you do many breeds in "correct" styles, or are they mostly teddy type trims?


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
You are right that there are so many Poodle mixes. I think some of the Maltese and even Bichons that I groom may have some Poodle in them. Maybe it's not a bad thing. Some of them are so cute! 
Some people say that mixed breeds are healthier than purebreds. But I groom a purebred Poodle who is 19. He is not in good shape, which is understandable at his age. I told his owner last summer I think she should just let him live out the rest of his life with no more grooming. He hates it so much. All the poor dog seems to want to do go to sleep and be left alone. 
I might feel the same if I reach old age ! LOL 
She called me a few weeks ago though and said she couldn't stand it any longer. I did what I could but told her not to tell anyone I groomed that dog. 
It wasn't my finest grooming ! But ya do what you can... 
I no longer groom large breeds. I did my share of OES, Afghans, Standard Podles etc when I worked in a shop, but being on my own I don't have to take every dog, like my boss would do, and then overbook. Those were hectic days! 
I have several who want a teddy bear or puppy look. But a few who want 
classic styles. 
Do you work for yourself or own a shop? 
Do you advertise? I don't. My advertising is the best kind.. word of mouth and a vet who recommends me. It's free


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

PupArt said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> You are right that there are so many Poodle mixes. I think some of the Maltese and even Bichons that I groom may have some Poodle in them. Maybe it's not a bad thing. Some of them are so cute!
> Some people say that mixed breeds are healthier than purebreds. But I groom a purebred Poodle who is 19. He is not in good shape, which is understandable at his age. I told his owner last summer I think she should just let him live out the rest of his life with no more grooming. He hates it so much. All the poor dog seems to want to do go to sleep and be left alone.
> I might feel the same if I reach old age ! LOL
> ...



I don't blame your for not wanting to groom that poor old poodle. Poor thing...I hope you at least get to just shave him downm make him comfy and let him go back home..It drives me nuts when owners don't understand how difficult it is for old dogs, (and very overweight dogs) to be groomed, and how difficult it is on the groomer. It breaks my heart, and I will refuse them if I don't feel the dogs can take grooming. I have refused 2 WAY obese dogs..I groomed them for years, and the owners just let them get so big, their skin was like a ripe watermelon tight, and they could barely breathe...They want to kill their pet, (trust me, I gave plenty of lectures, and ways to help lose the weight, they just didnt want to listen) but I don't want it dying on my watch. Anyway...lol off on a tangent. 

I own my own store front salon. I apprenticed at a busy animal hospital 9 years ago, and went on my own over 6 years ago. Best thing I ever did. I don't advertise, and haven't taken new clients for over a year and a half..Its been a bit slower than normal for this crazy time of year, so I think I will take newbies after the holidays. This economy is finally starting to effect my business I think..people are stretching appts out, etc. Its just me grooming there, but I do have a Godsend of a bather who does all the bathing and drying. I do have a few vets in the area that recommend me, as well as a few trainers, and I have good rapport with a few of the groomers in my town as well, and we cross refer when we can too. I do all size dogs, but sure wouldn't miss some of those really huge hairies..Luckily, I price them where its worth my while, and most people choose to go to the box store where its cheaper for "just a bath" on their Newf... What state are you in?


----------



## PupArt (Dec 9, 2008)

Graco22 said:


> I don't blame your for not wanting to groom that poor old poodle. Poor thing...I hope you at least get to just shave him downm make him comfy and let him go back home..It drives me nuts when owners don't understand how difficult it is for old dogs, (and very overweight dogs) to be groomed, and how difficult it is on the groomer. It breaks my heart, and I will refuse them if I don't feel the dogs can take grooming. I have refused 2 WAY obese dogs..I groomed them for years, and the owners just let them get so big, their skin was like a ripe watermelon tight, and they could barely breathe...They want to kill their pet, (trust me, I gave plenty of lectures, and ways to help lose the weight, they just didnt want to listen) but I don't want it dying on my watch. Anyway...lol off on a tangent.
> 
> I own my own store front salon. I apprenticed at a busy animal hospital 9 years ago, and went on my own over 6 years ago. Best thing I ever did. I don't advertise, and haven't taken new clients for over a year and a half..Its been a bit slower than normal for this crazy time of year, so I think I will take newbies after the holidays. This economy is finally starting to effect my business I think..people are stretching appts out, etc. Its just me grooming there, but I do have a Godsend of a bather who does all the bathing and drying. I do have a few vets in the area that recommend me, as well as a few trainers, and I have good rapport with a few of the groomers in my town as well, and we cross refer when we can too. I do all size dogs, but sure wouldn't miss some of those really huge hairies..Luckily, I price them where its worth my while, and most people choose to go to the box store where its cheaper for "just a bath" on their Newf... What state are you in?


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I'm in Northern Va which is close to Washington DC. Where are you? 
I don't think this area is as much affected as some areas of the country, but those in real estate I know are having a hard time. Still last week one of my customers who sells real estate gave me an extra $50.00 for Christmas and today a lady who I have groomed for many years who never gave me anything extra gave me a $25.00 bonus. If this keeps up I will get that table I want ! 

I did shave the 19 year old Poodle. The dog gets a lot of gunk around his eyes and his owner tries to keep it cleaned but still there is always a lot. The only way I have found to get it off is to put the dog in the tub and lather his face up and take a comb and comb the gunk off. The water seems to calm him some and somehow he almost seems grateful I am taking this gunk off.
I take the scissors and clip some fur off his face. When he is dry he won't let me get the clipper near his face. Some dogs you can calm down and some you just know when to just do what you can and let it be. 
I have seen some fat dogs too. I remember one lady many years ago who would take her dogs to the drive thru in her big Caddy at McDonalds and buy them hamburgers. One of the dogs must have had a high metabolism because it wasn't fat, but the other one was just as you described. Like a watermelon! Poor thing died young.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I am in a far western suburb of Chicago. (being from IL isn't something to brag about right now..LOL) I hadn't been feeling the economic crunch until about right after Thanksgiving...its just hasn't gotten that crazy busy time that it usually is from Tgiving til Xmas..Heck, I still have some openings next week, which is UNHEARD of for me any time of the year. I am usually booked at least a week out, and alot of the year more than that. I have noticed that the Xmas tips I usually get are less, if anything at all. Many people are still tipping, and quite a few are bringing in chocolates, gifts, etc. but nothing like in past years. I am one of the highest priced groomers in the area, so I don't ever expect tips, but I notice they are much less than in previous years. Hard times for everyone.

I know a groomer that is from your area. She lives in Virginia too, very close to D.C.


----------



## PupArt (Dec 9, 2008)

Graco22 said:


> I am in a far western suburb of Chicago. (being from IL isn't something to brag about right now..LOL) I hadn't been feeling the economic crunch until about right after Thanksgiving...its just hasn't gotten that crazy busy time that it usually is from Tgiving til Xmas..Heck, I still have some openings next week, which is UNHEARD of for me any time of the year. I am usually booked at least a week out, and alot of the year more than that. I have noticed that the Xmas tips I usually get are less, if anything at all. Many people are still tipping, and quite a few are bringing in chocolates, gifts, etc. but nothing like in past years. I am one of the highest priced groomers in the area, so I don't ever expect tips, but I notice they are much less than in previous years. Hard times for everyone.
> 
> I know a groomer that is from your area. She lives in Virginia too, very close to D.C.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Well, Obama is from your area so that is something to brag about !!! I was an early supporter ! 
I lived In Harvey, Il back in the 60's. Did my freshman year at Thorton HS til my Dads job transfered him to this area. I have a sister in the city of Chicago who says Harvey has changed a great deal. 
I can tell from your pic that you are a top groomer who takes pride in your work. I remember a shop owner I worked for when I told him people complained about prices. He said to tell em they get what they pay for. 
This is a large urban area and there are alot of grooming shops and other places that groom. I think my prices are competetive, but I am not the highest priced or lowest priced.
What was the worst gift you ever recieved from a customer? My all time worst was a fruitcake. It wasn't just any old fruitcake. I was eight fruitcake cupcakes each wrapped. I brought it home, put in on the kitchen table and the Poodle I had at the time got into them and ate one. I found the evidence with the wrapper in her bed and crumbs on her face! It didn't seem to hurt her! That was her Christmas present !


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

PupArt said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Well, Obama is from your area so that is something to brag about !!! I was an early supporter !
> I lived In Harvey, Il back in the 60's. Did my freshman year at Thorton HS til my Dads job transfered him to this area. I have a sister in the city of Chicago who says Harvey has changed a great deal.
> I can tell from your pic that you are a top groomer who takes pride in your work. I remember a shop owner I worked for when I told him people complained about prices. He said to tell em they get what they pay for.
> ...


Well, Blagojevich is from my area too...LOL Not so good..Illinois politicians are notorious (at least here in IL) for being corrupt...we weren't surprised about the Governor, but it appears many other states and newscasters were, after listening to the national news. And yes, Harvey has changed alot..its no longer a very safe area, and you wouldn't catch me driving thru it at dark...

Thank you, but I am not a top groomer. Maybe in my area I am, but nationwide, not even close. You wouldn't believe some of the grooms at the competitions from Groom Team USA members, and other open competitors...Amazing. I have greatly improved my skills though competing, and attending seminars. I have also met alot of really great groomers and people, and have a great time at the shows. I don't do any conformation showing though..no time. And I absolutely take pride in my work. Nothing feels better than sending a pup out the door with a knockout haircut! LOL

I can't really think of a bad Xmas gift. I have gotten all kinds of things in the past, from giftcards, to holiday music boxes..Never a fruitcake (thank goodness..ew..) I do get alot of chocolates, and I have one client that always brings me a big tin of her homemade Xmas cookies..I am always waiting for that one! She makes everything you can imagine, and gives me a few of everything..That is probably my favorite gift. Good stuff!


----------



## PupArt (Dec 9, 2008)

Graco22 said:


> Well, Blagojevich is from my area too...LOL Not so good..Illinois politicians are notorious (at least here in IL) for being corrupt...we weren't surprised about the Governor, but it appears many other states and newscasters were, after listening to the national news. And yes, Harvey has changed alot..its no longer a very safe area, and you wouldn't catch me driving thru it at dark...
> 
> Thank you, but I am not a top groomer. Maybe in my area I am, but nationwide, not even close. You wouldn't believe some of the grooms at the competitions from Groom Team USA members, and other open competitors...Amazing. I have greatly improved my skills though competing, and attending seminars. I have also met alot of really great groomers and people, and have a great time at the shows. I don't do any conformation showing though..no time. And I absolutely take pride in my work. Nothing feels better than sending a pup out the door with a knockout haircut! LOL
> 
> I can't really think of a bad Xmas gift. I have gotten all kinds of things in the past, from giftcards, to holiday music boxes..Never a fruitcake (thank goodness..ew..) I do get alot of chocolates, and I have one client that always brings me a big tin of her homemade Xmas cookies..I am always waiting for that one! She makes everything you can imagine, and gives me a few of everything..That is probably my favorite gift. Good stuff!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I have never been to a Groom Team competition. 
It is a great feeling to have groomed a dog well. Even better when people notice and the dog becomes a walking advertisement ! 
I don't meet a lot of groomers since I work for myself. I have given some dog related things away on Craigs though and met a couple groomers in this area. 
So are any of the Groom Team members you have met going to appear on Groomer Has It? Did you see it? Would you go on it? Not me. Those judges were so mean. That series was interesting, but I hope they lighten up a bit and not act so serious. A little humor could go a long way.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

PupArt said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I have never been to a Groom Team competition.
> It is a great feeling to have groomed a dog well. Even better when people notice and the dog becomes a walking advertisement !
> I don't meet a lot of groomers since I work for myself. I have given some dog related things away on Craigs though and met a couple groomers in this area.
> So are any of the Groom Team members you have met going to appear on Groomer Has It? Did you see it? Would you go on it? Not me. Those judges were so mean. That series was interesting, but I hope they lighten up a bit and not act so serious. A little humor could go a long way.


Oh you should totally try to save up and attend one of the grooming shows/seminars/contests! It is amazing to watch, even if you don't want to jump in the ring yourself. And the seminars are so good, and helpful in so many ways. And of course, the shopping is awesome. So much nicer buying shears AFTER you pick them up and try them! The Atlanta Pet Fair is coming in March, and that is the biggest in the world...I will be there, and would love to meet you. There is also a show in Rhode Island in the fall, and many other states as well. They are all tax deductible, and its like a mini vacation, where you can meet other groomers, vent and talk about grooming, and bounce ideas off each other. The comraderie is unmatched. I will be picking up a girlfriend, then going to Cincinnati and picking up another friend I met from the shows, and we are all driving to Atlanta together. With who knows how many dogs..lol Really though, its a great time. 


I have met some of last year's contestants on Groomer Has It. Jorge (who is now a Forever Stainless Rep and at all the shows) Johnathon (who now goes by "Johnation David" and competes at most of the shows) Jonation Bannon has been competing at a few of the shows this year. Kathleen has done a seminar or two also. I know of only one former actual Groom Team member that is supposed to be on the new season. I heard that last year many of the top groomers applied, and were told they were too experienced..lol I would NEVER go on the show, unless they make major changes. I thought it was a joke, and they set everyone up for failure by giving a ridiculous time period to do some of the dogs, and unrealistic expectations, like with the beardies being matted in the groin...but don't cut them out..C'mon..a show dog wouldn't be that neglected, and groomers DON'T leave matts in a dog..what were they supposed to do with that? I know that Animal Planet people were on all the big grooming forums, asking for feedback, and they got plenty of it! LOL So hopefully this season will be much improved. The vet was annoying, and a typical vet, blaming everything on the groomers. The "malamute handler" is nothing more than a dabbler who has little real life grooming experience, and an online bio about how he is trying to become an actor...hmm...lol No way. I love getting in the competition ring, but no way would you catch me on that show taking that abuse! LOL The judges critiques at a competition are private, and they are nice about it! LOL


----------



## PupArt (Dec 9, 2008)

Graco22 said:


> Oh you should totally try to save up and attend one of the grooming shows/seminars/contests! It is amazing to watch, even if you don't want to jump in the ring yourself. And the seminars are so good, and helpful in so many ways. And of course, the shopping is awesome. So much nicer buying shears AFTER you pick them up and try them! The Atlanta Pet Fair is coming in March, and that is the biggest in the world...I will be there, and would love to meet you. There is also a show in Rhode Island in the fall, and many other states as well. They are all tax deductible, and its like a mini vacation, where you can meet other groomers, vent and talk about grooming, and bounce ideas off each other. The comraderie is unmatched. I will be picking up a girlfriend, then going to Cincinnati and picking up another friend I met from the shows, and we are all driving to Atlanta together. With who knows how many dogs..lol Really though, its a great time.
> 
> 
> I have met some of last year's contestants on Groomer Has It. Jorge (who is now a Forever Stainless Rep and at all the shows) Johnathon (who now goes by "Johnation David" and competes at most of the shows) Jonation Bannon has been competing at a few of the shows this year. Kathleen has done a seminar or two also. I know of only one former actual Groom Team member that is supposed to be on the new season. I heard that last year many of the top groomers applied, and were told they were too experienced..lol I would NEVER go on the show, unless they make major changes. I thought it was a joke, and they set everyone up for failure by giving a ridiculous time period to do some of the dogs, and unrealistic expectations, like with the beardies being matted in the groin...but don't cut them out..C'mon..a show dog wouldn't be that neglected, and groomers DON'T leave matts in a dog..what were they supposed to do with that? I know that Animal Planet people were on all the big grooming forums, asking for feedback, and they got plenty of it! LOL So hopefully this season will be much improved. The vet was annoying, and a typical vet, blaming everything on the groomers. The "malamute handler" is nothing more than a dabbler who has little real life grooming experience, and an online bio about how he is trying to become an actor...hmm...lol No way. I love getting in the competition ring, but no way would you catch me on that show taking that abuse! LOL The judges critiques at a competition are private, and they are nice about it! LOL


Thanks for the update on all those who survived Groomer Has it ! LOL 
I missed one Sat night and now I know it was the one with the Beardies. That would have baffled me too! 
I agree about that vet who was quick to blame a groomer. Sometimes it is a groomers fault, but many times it isn't. 
Almost all of my cumtomers now are regulars, but when I worked in a shop, I saw plently of dogs who were neglected and had infected ears and skin conditions that were there long before any groomer touched them. 
How is your week going ? 
I have my usual mixed Poodle dogs on my list of appointments. 
Yesterday I saw a rare sight though.. a man walking down the street with two georgeous black Poodles. I had to stop the car and roll my window down and tell him how beautiful his dogs were . I hardley ever see Poodle anymore and these dogs were stunning.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

PupArt said:


> Thanks for the update on all those who survived Groomer Has it ! LOL
> I missed one Sat night and now I know it was the one with the Beardies. That would have baffled me too!
> I agree about that vet who was quick to blame a groomer. Sometimes it is a groomers fault, but many times it isn't.
> Almost all of my cumtomers now are regulars, but when I worked in a shop, I saw plently of dogs who were neglected and had infected ears and skin conditions that were there long before any groomer touched them.
> ...



Yes, I see many skin and ear problems too. I ALWAYS point them out to owners, even if the ear is just looking like its starting an infection. I tell them to keep an eye on it, or if its already infected, to get to the vet. They appreciate the heads up, and I don't get blamed for the famous "water in the ears when bathing" excuse so many vets use. It amazes me how many people NEVER look at the inside of their dogs ears and have no idea the dog has a flaming infection. 

I too have stopped on the street and complimented someone on their dogs, or seen them walking by our house..People usually look at me funny, til they realize I'm not a threatening wierdo, just a dog wierdo...lol 

My week is going well. Busy of course with the holiday coming. I had 23 on Tuesday (with a groomer friend of mine doing 8 of them) 17 yesterday, and 16 tomorrow. I am working both Sat. and Sunday, then Mon. and Tues. then I am off till the following Tues. Then I take off until the 5th. I need a vacation after this crazy rush, and few people want their dogs done in between Christmas and the New Year anyway. Last year the last day I worked before Xmas I did 35 dogs...That was a brutal day..I started at 7am and didn't leave til after 9pm that nite. I do have a bather, so that makes it all possible..And I have plenty of bath and brush dogs, and tons of regular 4 week dogs that are easy and quick. Still a killer day..Hopefully I won't have to do that again this year, but I will generally take anyone that calls that last day. The Christmas gifts have been rolling in this week, and that is SO nice of everyone. Lots of chocolates, some reed diffusers, lotions and soaps, and money. I always do gifts for clients too, and this year is "home" baked doggie treat bags from the local pet bakery. They bake them for me, and I bag them up and hand them out. The kitties get toys. One year I did ornaments, and I think I will do it again next year, as its been quite a few years now. I get the clear round ornaments, and write the pet's name on it in Glitter pen. Then I put the pets hair from that day's grooming inside of the ornaments. Clients just LOVED them, and some of them have told me they still have it, and hang it up every year...lol Do you do any gifts for clients? How has your week been? Busy?


----------



## PupArt (Dec 9, 2008)

Graco22 said:


> Yes, I see many skin and ear problems too. I ALWAYS point them out to owners, even if the ear is just looking like its starting an infection. I tell them to keep an eye on it, or if its already infected, to get to the vet. They appreciate the heads up, and I don't get blamed for the famous "water in the ears when bathing" excuse so many vets use. It amazes me how many people NEVER look at the inside of their dogs ears and have no idea the dog has a flaming infection.
> 
> I too have stopped on the street and complimented someone on their dogs, or seen them walking by our house..People usually look at me funny, til they realize I'm not a threatening wierdo, just a dog wierdo...lol
> 
> My week is going well. Busy of course with the holiday coming. I had 23 on Tuesday (with a groomer friend of mine doing 8 of them) 17 yesterday, and 16 tomorrow. I am working both Sat. and Sunday, then Mon. and Tues. then I am off till the following Tues. Then I take off until the 5th. I need a vacation after this crazy rush, and few people want their dogs done in between Christmas and the New Year anyway. Last year the last day I worked before Xmas I did 35 dogs...That was a brutal day..I started at 7am and didn't leave til after 9pm that nite. I do have a bather, so that makes it all possible..And I have plenty of bath and brush dogs, and tons of regular 4 week dogs that are easy and quick. Still a killer day..Hopefully I won't have to do that again this year, but I will generally take anyone that calls that last day. The Christmas gifts have been rolling in this week, and that is SO nice of everyone. Lots of chocolates, some reed diffusers, lotions and soaps, and money. I always do gifts for clients too, and this year is "home" baked doggie treat bags from the local pet bakery. They bake them for me, and I bag them up and hand them out. The kitties get toys. One year I did ornaments, and I think I will do it again next year, as its been quite a few years now. I get the clear round ornaments, and write the pet's name on it in Glitter pen. Then I put the pets hair from that day's grooming inside of the ornaments. Clients just LOVED them, and some of them have told me they still have it, and hang it up every year...lol Do you do any gifts for clients? How has your week been? Busy?



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Are you exhausted yet ? 
I'm busy, but not overbooked. I work alone and know what I can handle. 
I have appointments scheduled after Christmas . 
I ordered the Table Works ringside table . I hope it is as great as described on the website. He said it is sturdy enough to hold the small arm, caddy, and dryer holder, but I will wait to order them. The dryer holder looks good. 
I had the one that's in the Pet Edge catalog and didn't like the way it had to be attached to the table. You had to be very strong to open it. The Table Works one goes on like a portable grooming arm. 

When I went through my needle work phase I made some ornaments in various breeds and gave some of them to my customers. Now I just send out cards. Hey, that's more than what my dogs vet does! LOL 

I have a box of Trader Joe truffles on my kitchen table that a customer gave me. I haven't opened it yet. My grown son will be coming soon and maybe I will open it then. I know I will love em and I may just sit there and eat the whole box so I need someone here to share them with !


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

PupArt said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Are you exhausted yet ?
> I'm busy, but not overbooked. I work alone and know what I can handle.
> I have appointments scheduled after Christmas .
> ...


Ok, yes, I am exhausted! LOL One more day to go. I did 20 today, and am not looking forward to tomorrow. 

I am anxious to see how you like that table... The last thing I need is another table, but that one looks like it would be great for the grooming shows, and easy to pack in the van too...Yeah, I have used that dryer holder from Petedge too, and I agree, you have to be Hercules to open it...much less be able to with one free hand..I just use a standard hair dryer for fluff drying my poodles and such..it took awhile to learn the "chin tuck" to hold it, but I have it pretty good now, and I don't have to fight with a dryer holder or stand dryer. I use a HV on most of the salon dogs, and then the Sahara fans for faces if need be. 

I don't send out cards..I probably should, cause not all my clients come in at Xmas of course...but I would have to have a database to make it easier, and I am not computerized at work..Its all on paper, and way too many files to pull. I think next year I will do the ornaments again. I had a client come in yesterday that has since gotten 3 new dogs, and she brought in baggies for me to put each of their hair in because she is making the same ornaments at home for them. One of her dogs that I made the ornament for years ago has since passed away, and she said she just loves to hang "his" ornament up on the tree. I don't get anything from my vet either....lol

So did ya eat the Truffles yet? LOL I am polishing off an entire box of Turtles...yes..the entire box...I think I am going to be sick...LMAO! I can't wait for my time off! I wish it wasn't so darn cold here though..Its been well below zero for 2 days now, with the wind chills in the -20's...


----------



## PupArt (Dec 9, 2008)

How was your Christmas ? Did all the dogs get finished and ready for Santa? 
My days before Christmas went pretty smoothly. 
According to tracking info I should get the table 1/2 09. I hope that is wrong and it comes earlier. 
I regifted the truffles. I know that's tacky, but at least I didn't regift fruitcake ! LOL 
I did get into some delicious chocolate chip cookies though that I pigged out on ! ! Now it's back on the treadmill and I even ordered a jump rope on Amazon. No way am I going out to the stores the days after Christmas ! All the bargains I may get are not worth the hassle of parking and crowds! 

I had a customer once who asked me to save the fur from her Poodle. She used it in a pillow she made. 
Whatever suits you I guess ! 
My vet suggested I advertise the paper mache dogs I make as creamation containers. I never have but if I had a request I would put a small box of ashes in a paper mache dog. Why not? People have different ways of remembering their beloved pets. 
I have never saved the ashes of any dogs I had that have passed on. 



Graco22 said:


> Ok, yes, I am exhausted! LOL One more day to go. I did 20 today, and am not looking forward to tomorrow.
> 
> I am anxious to see how you like that table... The last thing I need is another table, but that one looks like it would be great for the grooming shows, and easy to pack in the van too...Yeah, I have used that dryer holder from Petedge too, and I agree, you have to be Hercules to open it...much less be able to with one free hand..I just use a standard hair dryer for fluff drying my poodles and such..it took awhile to learn the "chin tuck" to hold it, but I have it pretty good now, and I don't have to fight with a dryer holder or stand dryer. I use a HV on most of the salon dogs, and then the Sahara fans for faces if need be.
> 
> ...


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh, yes, got all the doggies all prettied up for the holiday. We had a terrible snowstorm here on Monday and Tuesday, into Wednesday, but only 2 of the country living clients cancelled. The rest all came in and braved the roads. It was a long day, and I'm glad its over. lol How bout you? 

I am taking advantage of this time off to get my Quickbooks up to date for tax season, which is right around the corner...


----------



## PupArt (Dec 9, 2008)

Graco22 said:


> Oh, yes, got all the doggies all prettied up for the holiday. We had a terrible snowstorm here on Monday and Tuesday, into Wednesday, but only 2 of the country living clients cancelled. The rest all came in and braved the roads. It was a long day, and I'm glad its over. lol How bout you?
> 
> I am taking advantage of this time off to get my Quickbooks up to date for tax season, which is right around the corner...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The weather here has been OK, so there were no cancellations. That is always a worry around Christmas. 
I need to get all my tax stuff together too, but I'll wait til the New Year. 
I have a paper mache commision I am trying to finish.


----------



## PupArt (Dec 9, 2008)

My Table Works Ringside table arrived today .
I like it. It is very study . The top is purple, kind of a pebbly surface that looks very easy to clean. It is slightly larger than the ringside tables Pet Edge sells, yet is a little lighter and has a handle for easy transport. 

I won't be using it til Sunday. I'm very flexible and accomadating with my schedule and sometimes work on Sunday. Especially in the unpredictable winter months when a snowstorm may cause snowy icy roads,. In this area, many panic when snow comes ! Me included ! 

Meanwhile I have some art commisions to finish so I won't be laying back eating bon bons and watching a lot of TV. 
I believe every good groomer who can take a scraggly dog and make him/her look like a work of art has an artist within. 
I have always done some sort of art and craft, but it wasn't until I was in my 50's that I tried making dogs and cats out of paper mache. 
I am now selling them, giving as gifts, and had some on public display. 
I invite anyone who is interested in paper mache to join my paper mache group. 

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/PaperMachePupArt/

Bonnie


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

PupArt said:


> My Table Works Ringside table arrived today .
> I like it. It is very study . The top is purple, kind of a pebbly surface that looks very easy to clean. It is slightly larger than the ringside tables Pet Edge sells, yet is a little lighter and has a handle for easy transport.
> 
> I won't be using it til Sunday. I'm very flexible and accomadating with my schedule and sometimes work on Sunday. Especially in the unpredictable winter months when a snowstorm may cause snowy icy roads,. In this area, many panic when snow comes ! Me included !
> ...


Wow, it arrived fast! Keep me posted on how you like it once you work on it. I work some Sundays too. There are times I want Saturdays off..so I work Sundays instead. Clients love it too. I do try to keep those days light though. 

You know, I am not artistic AT all..lol Though most groomers are. I cannot draw, or create anything and have it resemble what I am aiming for, etc..I wish I could. The paper mache sounds fun though.


----------



## PupArt (Dec 9, 2008)

You ARE artistic everytime you take a scraggly dog and use your clippers and scissors to make it look like a new dog ! Not everone can do that ! 
I had a boss who could hardly trim the feet on a Poodle. I always wondered why she even owned a grooming shop and worked there, because she knew so little about grooming and trying to teach her anything was impossible. 

The table is not any bigger than the old one. I thought it was, but I dragged out the old one today and compared. It is a few inches higher
which is no problem. I really like the way the top seems like it is molded on. And being sturdy is a big plus. 
I noticed on the Table Works site on the links page there is a co that sells a lot of tables. I think its called Marcel. Have you heard of them ? 
His prices are lower than Table Works. I wonder if they are as good. 







Graco22 said:


> Wow, it arrived fast! Keep me posted on how you like it once you work on it. I work some Sundays too. There are times I want Saturdays off..so I work Sundays instead. Clients love it too. I do try to keep those days light though.
> 
> You know, I am not artistic AT all..lol Though most groomers are. I cannot draw, or create anything and have it resemble what I am aiming for, etc..I wish I could. The paper mache sounds fun though.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Ok, I do agree that I am artistic when it comes to dog hair..lol Beyond that, not so much.

You know, my friend has a table with that same blue type of top on those Mardel tables. Its older, and she's had it forever, and its a nice table, but heavy. I don't know if its from that company or not. The ringside tables (though they call them split top tables at that site) are aluminum, so I think they are going to be not as sturdy as the one you just got, but more like the Petedge tables? I am not familiar with many companies. Mostly the ones that have booths at the grooming shows, like Edemco, Petlift, etc. I am sure there are some nice tables out there though. Its so nice when you can see them at a show and know if they are sturdy, what the top feels like, etc..I bought a cheap table from Petedge as a second table in the bathing/drying room, and its terrible. The top looks like its nice grippy rubber, and its says "non-slip" in the catalog..but its super slick..add water to that and its horrible...Have to keep towels clamped on it. I usually have a towel on the table when I start drying anyway, but once the dog is mostly dry, I move the wet towel to get feet dry..stinks...I just haven't replaced it yet..Soon though.


----------



## PupArt (Dec 9, 2008)

I have groomed two dogs on the new table so far. It is so much better and easy to clean. I like having it a bit higher too. My customers were impressed with it too! 
I put the other table on Craigs List and sold it for 10 bucks. It's a little gas money anyway!  
I want to get Table Works post and dryer holder too, but need to wait awhile. I may need new tires on my car soon, and that is top priority. 

The shop I worked at years ago had a table with the aqua color top too. I like that color. Black is the worst color for tabletops. They ought to ban it ! 
Gee, that slippery top table you got from Petedge sounds dangerous. Did you complain to PetEdge? 






Graco22 said:


> Ok, I do agree that I am artistic when it comes to dog hair..lol Beyond that, not so much.
> 
> You know, my friend has a table with that same blue type of top on those Mardel tables. Its older, and she's had it forever, and its a nice table, but heavy. I don't know if its from that company or not. The ringside tables (though they call them split top tables at that site) are aluminum, so I think they are going to be not as sturdy as the one you just got, but more like the Petedge tables? I am not familiar with many companies. Mostly the ones that have booths at the grooming shows, like Edemco, Petlift, etc. I am sure there are some nice tables out there though. Its so nice when you can see them at a show and know if they are sturdy, what the top feels like, etc..I bought a cheap table from Petedge as a second table in the bathing/drying room, and its terrible. The top looks like its nice grippy rubber, and its says "non-slip" in the catalog..but its super slick..add water to that and its horrible...Have to keep towels clamped on it. I usually have a towel on the table when I start drying anyway, but once the dog is mostly dry, I move the wet towel to get feet dry..stinks...I just haven't replaced it yet..Soon though.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I am glad you like the table. Would you say its big and sturdy enough to have a 50 lb airedale lay on his side on it? I strip my dale at home often, and would like to eventually have a folding table so I can put it away. 

I agree...black is a stupid color for a grooming table...nothing like grooming a black full coated cocker on a black table..lol Something I learned from another groomer friend though, is to put a flourescent piece of poster board on the table, and put the dog on that. He used orange..boy what a difference..the color reflects the light and makes it SO easy to see that black coat. My edemco's top is a gray color. 

I didn't bother to complain to Petedge about the slippery table..They tout is a "slip resistant" or something like that..Its their brand, and I it was cheap, so I figure...you get what you pay for, ya know.


----------



## PupArt (Dec 9, 2008)

Graco22 said:


> I am glad you like the table. Would you say its big and sturdy enough to have a 50 lb airedale lay on his side on it? I strip my dale at home often, and would like to eventually have a folding table so I can put it away.
> 
> I agree...black is a stupid color for a grooming table...nothing like grooming a black full coated cocker on a black table..lol Something I learned from another groomer friend though, is to put a flourescent piece of poster board on the table, and put the dog on that. He used orange..boy what a difference..the color reflects the light and makes it SO easy to see that black coat. My edemco's top is a gray color.
> 
> I didn't bother to complain to Petedge about the slippery table..They tout is a "slip resistant" or something like that..Its their brand, and I it was cheap, so I figure...you get what you pay for, ya know.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The dog I had on the table yesterday was the biggest dog I groom... about 30 pounds. I wasn't sure about having her on the table, but she did fine. I think 50 pounds may be stretching it ! 
That's interesting about that orange posterboard. That was a resourceful groomers ! 
I once misplaced my grooming noose and really needed something so I took the shoelace out of my shoes and made do with that. It wasn't perfect but it worked ! LOL 
Have you ever had an experience where you had to come up with an unconventional solution?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

PupArt said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> The dog I had on the table yesterday was the biggest dog I groom... about 30 pounds. I wasn't sure about having her on the table, but she did fine. I think 50 pounds may be stretching it !
> That's interesting about that orange posterboard. That was a resourceful groomers !
> ...


Hmmm...so its a no go for a 50 lb dog...darn. Yes, the orange posterboard was a great idea, and works wonderfully in areas that don't have great lighting too. It reflects what light there is, and illuminates the dog. 

I can't really think of anything I have done to be resourceful like that..I am sure there has been something...I have used belts for collars/leashes on strays, butter knives for screwdrivers, etc. (now always carrry a kennel lead in my van). I am kinda anal about perfectionism stuff unfortunately, and always seem to be overly prepared in most situations..Its not a gift cause I can get really uptight and cranky about things not being in proper "order.." ..LOL Like I said, I am not creative...


----------



## PupArt (Dec 9, 2008)

Graco22 said:


> Hmmm...so its a no go for a 50 lb dog...darn. Yes, the orange posterboard was a great idea, and works wonderfully in areas that don't have great lighting too. It reflects what light there is, and illuminates the dog.
> 
> I can't really think of anything I have done to be resourceful like that..I am sure there has been something...I have used belts for collars/leashes on strays, butter knives for screwdrivers, etc. (now always carrry a kennel lead in my van). I am kinda anal about perfectionism stuff unfortunately, and always seem to be overly prepared in most situations..Its not a gift cause I can get really uptight and cranky about things not being in proper "order.." ..LOL Like I said, I am not creative...


You probably keep a real neat desk too. 
I can appreciate neatness and I can straighten things up and be very orderly, but I can always mess it up really fast too! 

I heard on the news it is very cold in your area. We are supposed to get bitter cold too later in the week. 
How has 2009 started for you? 
I had a very busy weekend. 2 Bichons, 1 Shihtzu and 2 Maltese. It was nice to have Monday free. 
I am going to order the dryer holder and small grooming post from Table Works this week.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

PupArt said:


> You probably keep a real neat desk too.
> I can appreciate neatness and I can straighten things up and be very orderly, but I can always mess it up really fast too!
> 
> I heard on the news it is very cold in your area. We are supposed to get bitter cold too later in the week.
> ...



Well, my workspace and salon is very tidy and clean...I am clean, but I can be messy...my house seems like its always a disaster..but I know where everything is..lol

Yes, we are supposed to be having very cold weather. We have 2 inches of snow today, to add to our 6 inches from the other day. We are supposed to get a few more inches, then blowing and white out conditions..but we'll see..Wind chills are to be around 20 below...Welcome to Illinois..but if you don't like it, you just have to wait a day or two, and it will change..lol 

I am staying steady. I had 9 on Sunday, and did 9 again today too. Today I had two scotties, 2 yorkies, a cockapoo, a border collie mix, a chow lion cut, a cat lion cut, and a golden. So an easy day for me. 

That is great that you are ordering the post and dryer arm. I hope you like them as much as you like the table.  I wish they would do a booth at one of the grooming trade shows so I could see their stuff in person. I hate buying stuff sight unseen and then getting it and not liking it..I like to see it, feel it, etc..I have learned a hundred lessons about buying equipment without seeing it first.


----------



## PupArt (Dec 9, 2008)

Graco22 said:


> Well, my workspace and salon is very tidy and clean...I am clean, but I can be messy...my house seems like its always a disaster..but I know where everything is..lol
> 
> Yes, we are supposed to be having very cold weather. We have 2 inches of snow today, to add to our 6 inches from the other day. We are supposed to get a few more inches, then blowing and white out conditions..but we'll see..Wind chills are to be around 20 below...Welcome to Illinois..but if you don't like it, you just have to wait a day or two, and it will change..lol
> 
> ...


Sounds like your new year is starting out good. 
Why not email Table Works and tell them you would like to see thier merchandise at trade shows ? Maybe they can get reps in different places to show their stuff. I sure wouldn't mind being a rep for them. 
I know how you feel... I like to be able to see things too before I buy. Seems more and more though, I end up ordering things. I like things delivered.. just hate those shipping charges !


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

PupArt said:


> Sounds like your new year is starting out good.
> Why not email Table Works and tell them you would like to see thier merchandise at trade shows ? Maybe they can get reps in different places to show their stuff. I sure wouldn't mind being a rep for them.
> I know how you feel... I like to be able to see things too before I buy. Seems more and more though, I end up ordering things. I like things delivered.. just hate those shipping charges !


Well, this is slow for me. This time of year up here is always slow, but its been even slower this year than in past years. I average 10-15 pets a day, so 9 isn't my ideal number. Yesterday with the snowstorm, most cancelled and I ended up with 3..lol Today was better with 11 though, and I am off tomorrow. 

I will email Table works and see if they would do a trade show. I know I have seen items very similar to what they have in Groomer's Choice and Ryans Pet Supply. (The dryer arms and the tool caddy that fit on the grooming arms) so I don't know if they are "knock offs" or if they also distribute some of their items..


----------



## PupArt (Dec 9, 2008)

Graco22 said:


> Well, this is slow for me. This time of year up here is always slow, but its been even slower this year than in past years. I average 10-15 pets a day, so 9 isn't my ideal number. Yesterday with the snowstorm, most cancelled and I ended up with 3..lol Today was better with 11 though, and I am off tomorrow.
> 
> I will email Table works and see if they would do a trade show. I know I have seen items very similar to what they have in Groomer's Choice and Ryans Pet Supply. (The dryer arms and the tool caddy that fit on the grooming arms) so I don't know if they are "knock offs" or if they also distribute some of their items..


Did you get a reply from Table Works ? 
I think some of their items are sold elsewhere. 
I got my small TW post today and also the dryer holder. Both of my items are the smallest they sell, but since I only groom small dogs they are prefect for me. They are well made. The post is heavy duty, yet is very lightweight. 
I am glad I bought all these products from Table Works. It starts the New Year right to have new and better equipment. 
How's your weather? It's around 50 here today. Sunday is going back to cold temps.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

PupArt said:


> Did you get a reply from Table Works ?
> I think some of their items are sold elsewhere.
> I got my small TW post today and also the dryer holder. Both of my items are the smallest they sell, but since I only groom small dogs they are prefect for me. They are well made. The post is heavy duty, yet is very lightweight.
> I am glad I bought all these products from Table Works. It starts the New Year right to have new and better equipment.
> How's your weather? It's around 50 here today. Sunday is going back to cold temps.



I did get a reply from Table Works. They were fast about it too, very nice. Unfortunately, they don't do any grooming trade shows, only 2 vendor booth (he didnt say at what, probably a conformation show) in Denver and Kansas in Feb. and April..Neither of which I am heading to, so it looks like I won't get to see them in person. It seems they have no interest in doing any grooming shows, I don't know why..I had never heard of their stuff before, so I am sure there are many others. He said they do have some distributors of their smaller things, but not the tables. 

Our weather is still cold..Last week we had a few days of very chilly temps. School was cancelled one day is was -20 without the wind chill. (I got a pic of that from my car's reading). Wind chill that day was said to be -40. Its warmed up some now, its been in the teens and low 20's for a few days, and in the negatives at nite some...I am waiting for a warm up...30 is looking like summer! LOL I would take 50 in a heart beat and open the windows in the house! Its picking up at the salon now though, so that is good. I have to save money for the week I will be gone in March at the Atlanta Pet Fair. I am working very hard on keeping my airedale's coat rotated for the last few months for this show. My payoff will be getting him done in time in the ring..lol


----------



## PupArt (Dec 9, 2008)

Graco22 said:


> I did get a reply from Table Works. They were fast about it too, very nice. Unfortunately, they don't do any grooming trade shows, only 2 vendor booth (he didnt say at what, probably a conformation show) in Denver and Kansas in Feb. and April..Neither of which I am heading to, so it looks like I won't get to see them in person. It seems they have no interest in doing any grooming shows, I don't know why..I had never heard of their stuff before, so I am sure there are many others. He said they do have some distributors of their smaller things, but not the tables.
> 
> Our weather is still cold..Last week we had a few days of very chilly temps. School was cancelled one day is was -20 without the wind chill. (I got a pic of that from my car's reading). Wind chill that day was said to be -40. Its warmed up some now, its been in the teens and low 20's for a few days, and in the negatives at nite some...I am waiting for a warm up...30 is looking like summer! LOL I would take 50 in a heart beat and open the windows in the house! Its picking up at the salon now though, so that is good. I have to save money for the week I will be gone in March at the Atlanta Pet Fair. I am working very hard on keeping my airedale's coat rotated for the last few months for this show. My payoff will be getting him done in time in the ring..lol



Table Works could sell a lot at shows. Once you compare there products to some of the things Pet Edge sells, you know it's worth the extra money. 
I really like the dryer holder and smaller arm I just got. 

Obama was funny today telling us in the DC area to get tougher with the ice and snow when his daughters school was closed today because of the weather. . I admit to being one of the snow sissies ! I don't drive when it snows ! Period ! 
I guess if you all closed school everytime the weather was bad, those kids would have a lot of makeup days! 
Business is picking up a bit for me too. More Bichons mostly. This area just seems to have so many of that breed. 

I got another dog. She is 1 1/2 years old. Her name was Kellie but I changed it to Ellie. She looks like a mixed Chihuahua. Black, brown and white. She is real sweet and a big cuddler. I have only had her a little over a week and she has adjusted so well. She gets a long with my other Chihuahua too.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

PupArt said:


> Table Works could sell a lot at shows. Once you compare there products to some of the things Pet Edge sells, you know it's worth the extra money.
> I really like the dryer holder and smaller arm I just got.
> 
> Obama was funny today telling us in the DC area to get tougher with the ice and snow when his daughters school was closed today because of the weather. . I admit to being one of the snow sissies ! I don't drive when it snows ! Period !
> ...



I agree, they could do great at grooming shows..apparently they are more interested in selling to breeders and handlers. He implied that they need tables that are light and easy to move, etc..but so do WE! Anyway. 

Yeah, I heard about Obama giving that speech to all you "sissies" out there in the DC area..lol Its all what you are used to and how prepared your communities are. Of course, we are well prepared with plows, routes, salt, sand, and 4 wheel drive..lol Places that don't get this much cold and snow have no reason to be so prepared for it, so it shuts everything down when it happens. I LOVE winter, and there is nothing better than a huge snowstorm, at least a foot. I love it. Its so quite and pretty when it falls. I don't mind driving in it. Kinda fun really.  I have never had to close shop for a snow day. I always make it in there, and have never had all my clients cancel on a snowy day. A few do sometimes, here and there, usually older clients. But its just another day around here. 

Its been picking up pretty well for me now too. This coming week is booked, and it will be crazy before Valentine's Day like normal holidays. 

Congratulations on your new chi. They are cute little things. I like Ellie better than Kellie too. I prefer big dogs myself, but then I do have 14 cats right now, so I get my little critter fix with them.


----------

